
Delphi 10.4 Sydney Now Available - Xixi
https://community.idera.com/developer-tools/b/blog/posts/rad-studio-10-4-now-available-learn-more
======
cable2600
With free community edition if you register for it.
[https://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi/starter](https://www.embarcadero.com/products/delphi/starter)

